# how candidates are selected for ITA from EE the pool



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a question on how candidates are picked up from EE the pool. I created an EE profile yesterday and it is active. I'm eligible for FSW program and I have 438 as my CRS score. My question is, will I get an invitation if the minimum CRS score is less than or equal to 438 in the next round? I check the minimum CRS requirement for a round of invitations from Express Entry rounds of invitations

The link says that the minimum CRS point is 413, does that mean everyone who has 413 and above will be selected or will there-there be any other factors which will affect the selection of candidates, like the program they are entitled to ??

Thanks,
SSB1990


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look at the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this branch... it gives you an overview as to how the system works.


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Have a look at the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this branch... it gives you an overview as to how the system works.


Thanks for the reply I have already seen that video based on that ITA's are issued based on CRS points, the higher the points the high chance you have(please correct me if I'm wrong ). 

The part which I don't understand is the minimum CRS score in each round of invitation. In Express Entry rounds of invitations they share the *CRS score of lowest-ranked candidate invited* so does it mean whoever gets more than that particular CRS score gets an ITA? because they don't say like *minimum CRS score for this round*?

Apologies If this question is so dumb.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The number that is drawn is the minimum required CRS rank needed to qualify to receive an ITA. 

IF, in the next draw, the CRS that they draw is 437, then you should receive an ITA. If the next draw is 438, then you should receive one there as well as you have a ranking that is high enough to be included. 

If, however, the next draw has a CRS of 439 or higher, then you will _not_ receive an ITA as your rank isn't high enough. In this case, you will have to wait until a minimum rank of 438 or lower has been drawn. 

Also remember that while the current trend has the CRS going lower, the next draw or the next 10 draws could just as easily see an _increase_ to the minimum CRS (in the first 2 years of Wxpress Entry, the minimum CRS didn't go any lower than 450)... the IRCC is under no obligation to go low and stay low or go higher and stay higher.


----------



## ssb1990 (Jun 1, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Have a look at the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this branch... it gives you an overview as to how the system works.





WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The number that is drawn is the minimum required CRS rank needed to qualify to receive an ITA.
> 
> IF, in the next draw, the CRS that they draw is 437, then you should receive an ITA. If the next draw is 438, then you should receive one there as well as you have a ranking that is high enough to be included.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed reply


----------



## sadi123 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a question, there are two types of points calculations for express entry one is out of 100 and 67 is eligibility mark and other is out of 1200.

i have 69 out 100 and 363 out 1200 without PNP which points show eligibility for Express Entry.
I am little confuse here which points determine the eligibility.

And in November's invitation round invitations are issued to 350 points holders as well.

I am new here and want to apply for Canadian Immigration.

Any help will be obliged.


----------

